# wieviele spiele habt ihr installiert



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

*wieviele spiele habt ihr installiert ?
*


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

ein umfrage wäre da nicht schlecht gewesen, meinst du nicht???

ich habe meist ca 5 installiert, zu den dauerbrennern Warcraft3, UT2004 und Counterstrike gesellen sich dann noch 1-3 Spiele jeden alters... im moment Colin mcrae dirt und splinter cell 4, sowie crysis warhead


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

ist doch eine da


----------



## Whoosaa (11. November 2008)

So um die zehn...


----------



## aurionkratos (11. November 2008)

Bei mir sind es mit den Dauerbrennern zusammen auch ca. 5.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2008)

Momentan - keine!

Hatte lange nicht gezockt und mehr Musik am PC gemacht. Aber jetzt mit der neueren Hardware geht bald wieder die Post ab.


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

kann es sein das spiele unter vista viel mehr platz brauche als unter xp ?


----------



## MoS (11. November 2008)

Solange der Platz da ist, lasse ich alles installiert (außer es ist wirklich Schrott). Es ist mir früher schon öfters mal passiert dass ich ein altes Spiel wieder zocken wollte, aber keine Savegames mehr hatte... seitdem lasse ich die Spiele einfach drauf


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

so mache ich das auch


----------



## maGic (11. November 2008)

meine alte Cpomputer hat ca 20 Spiele,


----------



## chosen (11. November 2008)

Zwischen 20 und 30 würde ich mal sagen. Da sind natürlich dann auch einige Klassiker drunter die immer drauf sein müssen :>


----------



## Philster91 (11. November 2008)

Also: Erstmal  Splinter Cell, Anno, Crysis, Medieval, Flat Out (Standard ). Dann noch so 1-2, also insg. zwischen 5 und 10, hab 5 angekreuzt. Freu mich schon, wenn ich GTA IV dazu zählen kann.


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

ja gta 4 wird geil hoffe mein alter rechner schaft das


----------



## Mojo (11. November 2008)

gta 4 wird nie erscheinen... ne natürlich net
hab weng mehr als 5 drauf: CoD 4, NFS: Most Wanted, CnC 3, BF2 und WoW


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

ehehehe du hast mich zum weinen gebracht

witz 
 aber jetzt weiß ich ja das es doch kommt


----------



## Hard-2-Get (11. November 2008)

Ich kann Mich imemr so schlecht von meinen Installationen trennen, da es immer wieder mal Momente gibt, in denen Ich ein älteres Spiel mal wieder spielen will.

Kurz und gut: 51


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

und was ist dein größtes spiel 

bei mir ist es doppelagent 10,8 Gb


----------



## klefreak (11. November 2008)

hab 7 + etwaige 3d marks (99-vantage) unter vista 64bit


----------



## Uziflator (11. November 2008)

15-20 hab ich (Originale) hab ich Installiert-Cod 1/2/4, Down of War,Splinter Cell 1-4, Fallout 3,CnC, GW, CS:S,CS:1.6,UT 2004, Prey, Crysis, Oblivion usw.


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

Insgesamt sind es gerade mal 2 Spiele, die momentan installiert sind (Spiele eigentlich eher selten):

1.) UT 2004
2.) Spellforce 1 mit den beiden Addons


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2008)

Ich kann nicht voten ....habe nur CS:S installiert. Spiele auch nix anderes ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2008)

Naja, hab mal für 'etwa 5' gevotet, auch wenns gelogen ist...

Hab nämlich nur eins installiert: X3 Terran Conflict...


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

oh ihr armen


----------



## Maggats (12. November 2008)

ca. 30 games, wobei ich die meistens nicht mehr spiele oder schon durch hab, hab nur bis jetzt keine lust gehabt die zu deinstallieren


----------



## kmf (12. November 2008)

Lass mich überlegen ...

die ganze Half Life Geschichte, Unreal I/II/III plus AddOn NaPali, Two Worlds, Gothic2/3, Hellgate, Age of Empire, Oblivion, Crysis, FarCry ... blablabla ... 

so etwa 20


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. November 2008)

3 oder 4...


----------



## Kötermän (13. November 2008)

Sind etwa 25 bei mir.
Ich deinstalliere Spiele nur selten, vor allem da ich genug Platz habe. Wenn ich nur wenig Platz hätte, dann hätte ich wohl nur an die 5 installiert.
Ich hab selbst noch die komplette Baldur's Gate und Icewind Dale Reihe installiert, die ich aber auch noch manchmal spiele.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (13. November 2008)

Auch so ne handvoll...

Die besten halt: z.B. WCIII (bestes PC game EVER!!), Crysis, UT3, Bioshock, COD....

Kommen diesen Monat aber noch paar dazu.

Warte auf Diablo III, hoffe, es wird genial.....


----------



## Fransen (13. November 2008)

Bei wären da:

1.Crysis
2.Crysis Warhead
3.CoD4
4.FarCry2
5.RaceDriver:Grid

->also etwa 5 Games


----------



## push@max (13. November 2008)

Ich hab um die 8 Spiele installiert, wegen der riesigen Größen installier auch nicht mehr, allerdings aufgeteilt auf Vista und XP.


----------



## blaubär (13. November 2008)

Dank Abitur hab ich zurzeit nur 4 Games drauf.
BF2142, CS, PES und Trackmania


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. November 2008)

Bei mir sinds auch nen paar mehr ...

Age of Empires 2 + 3
Assassins Creed
CoD 2/4/WaW
C&C 3 + Addon
C&C RA 2 + Addon und 3
Crysis + Warhead
Fallout3
Farcry 2
Gothic 2/3
GTA San Andreas
GTA Vice City
Hellgate
Hitman BM
Mass Effect
NFS Carbon
Neverwinter Nights 2
Sacred 2
Steam (HL2, Epi1 und 2, Portal)
Test Drive Unlimited
UT 2004 + 3
Warcraft 3 + TFT

Wobei das nur mein Spiele-PC für 2-3 Stunden pro Woche ist 
Aufm Arbeits-PC sind nur AoE3, C&C3, UT2004 und WC3 drauf.


----------



## Flotter Geist (13. November 2008)

Genau 2 Stück! 
1.Drakensnag + Patch und Textur Update  und
2.GOW (Name schreib ich nicht aus ,ist ja zu böse dieses Spiel)


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

Zwischen 20 u. 30 ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. November 2008)

So um die 30, aktuell versuche ich mich in "Tropico Gold" als "El Presidente"


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. November 2008)

da ich seit etwas mehr wie ne woche meine neue HDD von WD mit 640GB habe.

sind es momentan 14 Games.

Ältere wie Diablo 2. Neues wie zb PES 09


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

> Bei mir sind es mit den Dauerbrennern zusammen auch ca. 5.


Bei mir auch...

Spiele stehen genug hier, aber die Zeit fehlt einfach dafür...

greetz


----------



## Grey (15. November 2008)

~45 und ein paar Mods.


----------



## utacat (15. November 2008)

Habe  so 10-15 Spiele.

Querbeet, unter anderem Rollenspiele, Strategie- und Aufbauspiele und Entspannungsspiele.
Kann mich auch selten zur Deinstallation überwinden. Stören nicht , da die meisten auf einer andern Partion installiert sind.


----------



## Gebieter (15. November 2008)

Um die 15 Spiele hab ich grad installiert, hab aber noch einige die nicht installiert sind.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. November 2008)

irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30 xD

ich deinstalliere selten games ....


----------



## TMX (16. November 2008)

So 5 ungefähr. Hab vor einiger Zeit erst meine "Alle Programme" um 50% gekürzt. 
Jetzt geht das meiste flotter und manche Spiele laufen sogar stabiler.


----------



## grubsnek (16. November 2008)

Momentan: 4
Alarmstufe Rot3, Fifa 09, FarCry2 und CoD World at War

Deinstallieren tu ich Spiele wieder, wenn mir der Platz auf der Festplatte ausgeht, ich sie vor langer Zeit durchgespielt habe oder es mir nicht gefällt und ich es nie durchspielen werde.

Maximal hab ich dann so 10 Spiele drauf. Meine Spielepartition hat nur 80 GB


----------



## taks (16. November 2008)

im moment sinds 6 stück
hab aber meinen pc erst einen monat, darum sind noch ned alle drauf
der grösste ordner ist wow 11.6GB und dann HL2 mit 9.6 GB


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. November 2008)

Ich Moment sind 5 Games drauf(mit Addons vllt. 10), aber bald hol ich endlich mal Crysis und Anno1701 der Fluch des Drachen nach.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## gettohomie (16. November 2008)

weches Crysis


----------



## rancer (16. November 2008)

Also ich hab um die 15 Games installiert, unter anderem Test Drive, Frontlines, CSS, Half Life Deathmatch, Guitar Hero, Oblivion, Call of Duty 2, Stalker und Company of Heroes.

Hatte schon mal mehr Games drauf, aber ich formatiert ja auch mal, und dann hat man keine Lsut mehr, alles nochmal drauf zu tun

Außerdem hab ich noch viele games auf der Platte, die man nicht installieren muss (oder nur einmal und dann einfach verschieben kann) zum Beispiel Spellforce, Sudeki, GTA 2 () und Heroes 4.


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (16. November 2008)

Es sollten so um die 10 Spiele sein

mfg


----------



## el barto (16. November 2008)

Hab so 5 installiert und den Rest als Image incl. Savegames auf der Datenplatte


----------



## Honk53 (17. November 2008)

bei mir sinds vllt maximal 5 oder so da ich ja in letzter zeit nich mehr so viel zocke


----------



## xarruso (20. November 2008)

Ich hab etwa 20 (genau 19), was etwa 85,1 GB ausmacht (überrascht sei!) 
Darunter FSX, PES 09, CoD4, Anno 1701 und 1602, World in Conflict, AoE 3 und AoE 2 ,wobei ichs 2er besser find^^ ....
Also alles mögliche dabei!


----------



## cami (20. November 2008)

Gerade einmal 1nes.. Warcraft3

Sobald mein Mobo wieder bei mir is, werdens aber wieder mehrere


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Juni 2018)

heyyyy ein alter Thread ähm 21


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. Juni 2018)

Ich würde sagen immer so in etwa fünf, runterladen geht schnell genug bei ner 100er Leitung und mehr als Eins kann man ernsthaft sowieso nicht spielen.
Momentan:
Hearthstone
Ironsight
PU:BG
ArmA 2 & 3


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

Aktuell nur zwei. Aber es werden demnächst noch mehr.

Edit: Ups, der Thread ja wirklich schon sehr alt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aktuell nur zwei. Aber es werden demnächst noch mehr.
> 
> Edit: Ups, der Thread ja wirklich schon sehr alt.



Na solange wir ihn nicht wieder hochgeholt haben


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Juni 2018)

So an die 200, alte Games nehmen halt nicht viel Platz in Anspruch


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. Juni 2018)

Seit ich 2011 mit Steam angefangen habe sind meine installierten Spiele immer mehr geworden. Da ich bis vor kurzem schwaches Internet hatte habe ich ein Drittel bis die Hälfte meiner Steambibliothek immer installiert (= Weit über 30, aber deutlich unter 200)

Meine komplette Spielesammlung kann ich jedenfalls nicht installieren, dass wäre zu viel für meine 1TB Festplatte. Im Übrigen werden Spiele immer speicherhungriger. Von daher wird die Anzahl meiner installierten Spiele wohl auch mit einer neuen Festplatte stagnieren.


----------



## AchtBit (3. Juli 2018)

Ca. 30. 

Meine Top 5 Spiele:  Dirt 4,  Dirt Ralley,  Shadow Warrior 2,  Elex und Fallout 4


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2018)

17 da sind aber 3 Angry Bird Spiele vom BlueStacks Player dabei ... Ab und an zock ich das tatsächlich ganz gern mal


----------



## kero81 (16. Juli 2018)

5! Aktiv spielen tue ich... keins.


----------



## hazelol (16. Juli 2018)

nur noch 1 fortnite, da ich nichts anderes mehr spielen möchte und selbst wenn nicht könnte, weil ich die ganze kohle nebenbei in v-bucks und skins für fortnite butter, sodass am ende nichts mehr für andere spiele übrig bleibt.


----------

